

Yahoo Stock Quotes in Go - emvein
https://github.com/doneland/yquotes

======
hbharadwaj
Does anyone know of any true market data sources that are not delayed, free
and open for commercial use?

~~~
toby
Interactive Brokers has a very robust API, and market data fees are $10/month
or free if you spend more than $30 on commissions.

(I'm not affiliated, but I've used their services before and have been happy)

~~~
ddeck
_> Interactive Brokers has a very robust API_

IB's API is anything but robust. It is inconsistent, poorly documented, and IB
have a history of changing it without notice.

It also requires all communication runs through their client side Java GUI
app, which is also prone to a variety of problems.

That said, IB are a very good low cost broker with amazing product breadth.
But I would suggest caution if using their data API for anything remotely
serious.

~~~
bobcostas55
You can always use FIX if you don't like their API, no?

~~~
ddeck
FIX is for execution, market data is still via their API and client software.

------
krosaen
> Have you seen sample code using a JSON API?

Of course.

> Yeah, but have you seen sample code using a json API.... __* IN GO!?!? __*

(mindblown)

[http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1025913/images/o-JON-STEWART-
WEED-...](http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1025913/images/o-JON-STEWART-WEED-
facebook.jpg)

------
xasos
Is this just a Go Wrapper for the Yahoo Finance API?

~~~
andrew12361
Looks like it!

------
nodesocket
Related: I hacked Quote Stream ([https://github.com/nodesocket/quote-
stream](https://github.com/nodesocket/quote-stream)) together a while ago. It
pushes real-time quotes (not delayed) from Google to your browser via
websockets using node.js.

Heads up, it has not been touched in 3 years.

------
dysoco
I wrote something similar in Go about one year ago for my IRC bot.

I never thought it'd be useful for anyone, but well, I guess it can :P

~~~
Xeoncross
If you wanted it...

------
agrafix
I've done something similar using Haskell: [https://github.com/agrafix/yahoo-
finance-conduit](https://github.com/agrafix/yahoo-finance-conduit) I tried to
do this using a streaming approach (conduits), but the data is delayed and
there is no real streaming api.

------
IBM
Unrelated, but is Google Finance never going to get updated?

~~~
adambratt
Doesn't look like the API side will make a comeback at least.

------
adambratt
What sites do you all use to check up on your stocks, read news etc?

